# white ink puffing up



## tracylitsinger (Jun 25, 2012)

i am printing on royal blue hoodies, 2 color, white and orange, if i put the white down first, it puffs up after flash, icalled the ink place and they never heard of it so can not tell me whats wrong, it puffs so that when i try to put the orange down the screen is being held up by just enough that the ink can not get all the way down to the shirt, but if i put the orange down first then flash, then put the white down it puff up and covers the orange and looks like crap........


----------



## tracylitsinger (Jun 25, 2012)

i am using tiger white by poly one, printing on 50/50 gildan hoodies,


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Did a puff additive get added somehow?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tracylitsinger (Jun 25, 2012)

i asked my ink supplier and they said no, but they can not tell me what i am doing wrong either, i have bought this ink before and never had any issues, and i buy in 5 gallon buckets, i did some tests on different t-shirts, and got the same results, so i am going to order a different ink from a different supplier and see if its the ink or if its me........i am just lost, i have never seen this before but i have only been doing this for a few years, and was never professionally trained, i was given the equipment and told here learn this...........


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I've seen some white inks puff a little if over flashed or over cured in conveyer, especialy the cheap ones. Are you being careful to only flash till the white is dry enough to accept the next color?


----------



## tracylitsinger (Jun 25, 2012)

i am flashing until the white is not coming off the shirt on to my finger, aprox. 5 sec. and my conveyor is a lawson omega, not sure if thats "cheap" or not. and the shirts are coming out at 320-325. staying in the dryer for approx. 1 min. from start to finish.


----------



## tracylitsinger (Jun 25, 2012)

ok update..............my new ink came in from a different manufacturer, and there is no puff at all, i did not change anything, same hoodies (same job) all i did was turn flash and dryer on and let them heat up, started with some practice pieces........no puff, thank you all for your input, i am still learning and love the help


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

What was the new ink that cured normal?Oh I meant cheap inks, not cheap dryers, sorry LOL


----------



## tracylitsinger (Jun 25, 2012)

HAHA, Yes normal temp, same flash temp and time, the ink that did not puff is international coatings, legacy white, the ink that puffed (that i have bought numerous times and never had this problem) tiger white from poly one. i am not sure why this batch did this on everything that i tried printing, i am sorta leaning toward wrong ink in wrong bucket, but not sure i have never used puff ink so i am not sure what it looks like or how it handles,


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't think I've tried either ink over the years, Just curious, what was the price difference in the two, roughly? just to keep track of the cheap ink patterns


----------



## tracylitsinger (Jun 25, 2012)

i buy in 5 gallon, internationial coatings i get from nazdar source one and it runs around $450.00ish, the poly one i also get from nazdar, runs around $490.00, but i am thinking of trying one stroke and see how their ink is...


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I've asked on here a couple of times about one stroke and have gotten nothing but rave reviews


----------

